# Does Mini pass Dolby Vision and Atmos?



## drober30 (Apr 23, 2004)

If I purchase an Edge and I have a couple of Tivo Mini VOX, will only the TV I have the Edge hooked to up to play Dolby Vision and Atmos ot will the Edge be able to pass that through the Tivo VOX Minis?


----------



## compnurd (Oct 6, 2011)

drober30 said:


> If I purchase an Edge and I have a couple of Tivo Mini VOX, will only the TV I have the Edge hooked to up to play Dolby Vision and Atmos ot will the Edge be able to pass that through the Tivo VOX Minis?


The mini vox supports neither so no

There is also nothing to passthrough. Cable/OTA Channels dont support Dolby Vision.. Only the Netflix app currently supports DV on the edge


----------

